# Cabo or P.V. request asst



## expatcanada (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all,
We were ex-pats to Europe so now a change. 

New to Expat forum but appreciate the many posts which have helped us decide to move to Mexico. 

We are planning for annual stay but away mid June to Sept. We request your assistance. Our budget is US$1200 to $2200 for long term rent per month. Question is should we go with a 6-8 month rental or go for a long term 4 year with annual renewal? The experience will help us decide but your opinions are the first stepping stone to relocation.

We are OK to arrive and get short term accommodation so we can commit after looking around, thus where to stay short term?

We need following. High speed internet, safety, away from cruise ship docks or airports. We seek a quality 2 bed - 2 bath condo or house. Exercise facility near by or best on site.

Interacting with locals and making some new good people is our goal.

If you have any ideas or contacts to approach so much appreciated.

Cheers, ExpatCanada


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cabo and Puerto Vallarta have International Airports and are Cruise Ship Ports although you can be far away from both...
Have you been to a Mexican Consult to see if you meet requirements to relocate in Mexico? 
Being away from June to Sept. is an option but the hot and humid weather usually lasts through October, and Hurricane season ends Nov. 30th....suerte


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Probably comparing Arid to Topical with those two. I assume with the ability to pay $2k US in rent you'll qualify for a resident visa.

Rent short term until you know what you want. Most leases are a year or less. $1000-1200us should get you a very nice place

You'll have to try hard to interact with locals if living in a condo with an exercise facility on site


----------

